# Gray's Blue Mountain Beverages - acl Collingwood Ont



## RCO (Sep 11, 2017)

I should stop buying new bottles but I was at this store up north in a small town and they had this bottle and wanted so little for it I couldn't turn it down . 

 don't know that much about the bottler , according to my book it operated for some time in Collingwood Ontario in the 50's-60's and might of lasted past 1965 for a little while . 

what interested me in this bottle was fact its green , pretty much all the other bottles I've seen from this company are clear although feel I've seen the odd green one before but can't recall where . its also in really good condition ( not sure its even been used ) 
 and the acl design featuring the mountain is neat . the term " blue mountain " is still used in the area but now the name of a large and popular ski resort on the mountain


----------



## RCO (Sep 11, 2017)

also have a 6 1/2 oz clear bottle from this bottler and have a picture of a clear 10 oz bottle , both of which seem to be more common than this odd green version


----------



## RCO (Sep 11, 2017)

also have this small 6 oz bottle from W.J Gray Collingwood that I found in an antique store a while back  , according to book this bottler operated for some time and might of started around 1910's era , but I think this bottle is from 30's or 40's era maybe ?


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice! It's hard not to buy bottles when you come across a good deal.....Sickness? I have it also.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice graphic on those Gray's


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice one!  I would have bought that one too if it was cheap, even though that's not the area that I collect.  Hard to pass up a nice Canadian pictorial ACL, and a somewhat early one too.  I'm guessing early 50's on that one.


----------



## RCO (Sep 26, 2017)

another green version of this bottle just appeared on ebay , oddly from a seller in texas . but looks to be same bottle 



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Grays-Blue-M...936389?hash=item33d744b545:g:UDgAAOSwdKZZxxMB


----------

